# Best Flash Game you ever played?



## Vartul (Apr 23, 2011)

Did you find a Flash Pearl on the net? Share!
Here's mine- Sieger: What could be more fun than Destroying Castles and Forts as you blast your way through History? An absolutely addicting game. It was 12 at night and mom was going ballistic-"Aankhen kharaab ho jaayengi, nasha ho gaya hai Is ladke ko, pata nahi kya karta rehta hai net pe..." but I just couldn't leave the game alone.Just one more level! I swear! Ok just one more! 

*cache.armorgames.com/files/games/sieger-6833.swf



Vartul said:


> Communal Indulgence Is the best form of Worship.Amen


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Apr 23, 2011)

Winterbells.

Orisinal.com - Winterbells


One of THE BEST flash games I have ever played. Terrific art, music, and gameplay polished to max.


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

Winterbells-Lovely Game. A bit like the Icy Tower. Simple and Addictive.
Here's another.'Company of Myself'. This one's a contest winner.The concept of the game is very unique and innovative.Must Play!
Here's the link-
Play Company Of Myself, a free online game on Games Free


----------



## Neuron (Apr 24, 2011)

Tennis Ace

You may think that it's very hard at the beginning,but later on it gets very addictive.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 24, 2011)

GemCraft chapter 0 | Armor Games
gemcraft chapter zero. i even played it during my exams  and you know what happens when you play games during exams.


----------



## Liverpool_fan (Apr 24, 2011)

Machinarium
It's written for Flash


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

Tennis Ace- Difficult, yes, but supremely addictive, like the gameboy era tennis games. Graphics could've been better.
Well friends, the links are there for a reason!
Don't just share, review!

Gemcraft chapter 0 is taking an year to load on my photon(153kbps) connection. Will post after playing(if this goddamned thing ever loads).

Gemcraft: Good Graphics, a new take on the Aztec temple Marbles kinda concept, and It also has a backstory. Good, but not instant fun.Also, you need to sink your time to enjoy this one.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 24, 2011)

i love tower defense games!!!


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

Well,I'm not really into Tower Defence but gemcraft was good.


----------



## doomgiver (Apr 24, 2011)

yeah, its got a lot of depth.
company of awesome is AWESOME.
all the shadows interact with each other. it gets pretty confusing if you have a large number of them running around.


----------



## Techn0crat (Apr 24, 2011)

Ricochet Kills 2
Ricochet Kills 2 - flash game @ Gameshot.org - browser based games


----------



## Vartul (Apr 24, 2011)

Ya, they just keep running Helter-Skelter as if hell broke loose.

Ricochet Kills 2 is absolutely Wicked! Must Play!

Had to end Ricochet Kills 2. This game is driving me crazy!


----------



## gameranand (Apr 24, 2011)

Sonic was best flash game for me.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 24, 2011)

playing right now..

Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles
Teenage Mutant Ninja Turtles - OneMoreLevel.com


----------



## Tejas.Gupta (Apr 26, 2011)

Nice games....i love flash games..!


----------



## DarkDante (Apr 26, 2011)

Ricochet Kills 2 is Awesome!


----------



## coderunknown (Apr 26, 2011)

Yeti Sports. specially Orca Slap.


----------



## ashis_lakra (Apr 28, 2011)

I loved Hell Fighter


----------



## Inceptionist (Mar 22, 2014)

BUMP!

2048 

*i.imgur.com/blHJUb8.png


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2014)

The world's hardest game.. Try it


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 23, 2014)

'The Flash' has no game as the main character AFAIK. Injustice Gods Among Us is good though (features Flash and other characters from DC comics).

I wish rocksteady makes the entire JLA appear in Batman Arkham Knight.


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 'The Flash' has no game as the main character AFAIK. Injustice Gods Among Us is good though (features Flash and other characters from DC comics).
> 
> I wish rocksteady makes the entire JLA appear in Batman Arkham Knight.


 :\


----------



## Nerevarine (Mar 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 'The Flash' has no game as the main character AFAIK. Injustice Gods Among Us is good though (features Flash and other characters from DC comics).
> 
> I wish rocksteady makes the entire JLA appear in Batman Arkham Knight.



*img1.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb20130710153907/cardfight/images/f/fd/Godzilla-facepalm.png


----------



## ACidBaseD (Mar 23, 2014)

Portal!


----------



## kunalht (Mar 23, 2014)

Penguin club on miniclip


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Mar 23, 2014)

Inceptionist said:


> BUMP!
> 
> 2048
> 
> *i.imgur.com/blHJUb8.png



This gameplay is exact copy of threes!
I don't understand y this dev copy!


----------



## Flash (Mar 23, 2014)

Flash*Injustice*ROFL


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 23, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> 'The Flash' has no game as the main character AFAIK. Injustice Gods Among Us is good though (features Flash and other characters from DC comics).
> 
> I wish rocksteady makes the entire JLA appear in Batman Arkham Knight.




ITS ADOBE FLASH ... and Not DC Flash game !

*www.quickmeme.com/img/68/68a685255348097e81a4460393f7c18743fe72cb83482906300d539d7e92e5e1.jpg


----------



## ashs1 (Mar 23, 2014)

Anyone knows the name of that flash game/app in which you have to solve a maze & just when you finish the maze, some sort of Zombie/ghost face comes & shocks you.. My brother scared me with this game when i was in 5th..


----------



## snap (Mar 23, 2014)

this is much better 2011


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

its                 DO NOT CLICK!!! PLZ ull regret it!! im warning u
^^do not click this, i dont want to have you dead
real link in spoiler
DO NOT CLICK THIS!!



Spoiler



sorry for the heart attack xD 
here you go
The Exorcist Scary Maze Game


----------



## kunalht (Mar 24, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> its                 DO NOT CLICK!!! PLZ ull regret it!! im warning u
> ^^do not click this, i dont want to have you dead
> real link in spoiler
> DO NOT CLICK THIS!!
> ...



 

Level 3 is awesome 



Spoiler



Dont try it at night &  when you are alone


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

kunalht said:


> Level 3 is awesome
> 
> 
> 
> ...



did you click the link above??


----------



## kunalht (Mar 24, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> did you click the link above??



Yes both.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Mar 24, 2014)

rajatGod512 said:


> ITS ADOBE FLASH ... and Not DC Flash game !
> 
> *www.quickmeme.com/img/68/68a685255348097e81a4460393f7c18743fe72cb83482906300d539d7e92e5e1.jpg



seems like my ing worked


----------



## Flash (Mar 24, 2014)

SaiyanGoku said:


> seems like my ing worked


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 24, 2014)

Fancy pants 1,2,3 and fragger are good..


----------



## warfreak (Mar 25, 2014)

N
......


----------



## flyingcow (Mar 25, 2014)

Do Not Push The Red Button | I Am Bored


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 25, 2014)

Please don't post any scary games !


----------



## rajatGod512 (Mar 26, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> Please don't post any scary games !



Why ..  ??


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Mar 26, 2014)

Ok try to scroll down in the game mentioned on post #30. you know !


----------



## Inceptionist (Apr 5, 2014)

Play Road Of Fury, a free online game on Kongregate


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 5, 2014)

KAROSHI!!!!
Karoshi Suicide Salaryman | Puzzle & Skill Games | Play Free Games Online at Armor Games


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Apr 6, 2014)

ok, do eroges count?


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 14, 2014)

What about TAP!!! TAP!!! FlappyBird

*www.armyrecognition.com/images/stories/east_europe/czech_republic/weapons/cz_75_sp-01_phantom/pictures/CZ_75_SP-01_Phantom_automatic_pistol_9x19_9mm_calibre_Czech_Republic_army_defence_industry_military_technology_008.jpg


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 14, 2014)

Arjun609 said:


> What about TAP!!! TAP!!! FlappyBird


i dont think its a flash game
or is "tap tap fla[ppy bird" actually a gmae ?


----------



## Arjun609 (Apr 15, 2014)

There is a flash gme for it


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 15, 2014)

What was the picture for ?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 15, 2014)

nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> What was the picture for ?


he is the creator of flappy bird....dank ningen


----------



## nikhilsharma007nikx (Apr 15, 2014)

lol wat ?


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 15, 2014)

[MENTION=279212]Nobody realy[/MENTION] ....clever name...well played

- - - Updated - - -



nikhilsharma007nikx said:


> lol wat ?


its his name lol


----------



## Neuron (Apr 17, 2014)

Talking about flappy bird, I think I know where he got the idea from. An old flash game called copter. *dagobah.net/flash/copter.swf


----------



## Flash (Apr 17, 2014)

Neuron said:


> Talking about flappy bird, I think I know where he got the idea from. An old flash game called copter. *dagobah.net/flash/copter.swf


Exactly, except that bird is your coptor, and mouse is your hand.


----------



## ariftwister (Apr 17, 2014)

'Shift' my first flash game and instantly I liked it. Back then I didn't even knew that was a flash game.


----------



## flyingcow (Apr 17, 2014)

Neuron said:


> Talking about flappy bird, I think I know where he got the idea from. An old flash game called copter. *dagobah.net/flash/copter.swf


this is a copy of an even older game


----------



## Superayush (Apr 17, 2014)

Sonny and sonny 2 on armorgames ..don't know why krin dosent make the much demanded 3rd part of it -.-

Also must try exit path and shell shock live on armor games


----------



## Neuron (Apr 22, 2014)

flyingcow said:


> this is a copy of an even older game


Which one? Never seen anything like that before.


----------

